# In Flames - We trust!



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Aloha ,

Wollte mal fragen , wer von euch alles die Band "In Flames" kennt und vergöttert. ;]

In Flames ist die Band , die mich zum Metal gebracht hat , und durch die ich endlich richtige Musik höre (Nicht nur die Gitarren und Drums , sondern auch tiefergehendere Texte)!

Habe schon 2 andere User gesehen , die die alten In Flames Logos als Avatar haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welche Alben findet ihr besser ? - Die alten oder die neuen ?

Ich persönlich finde sowohl die alten als auch die neuen Gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn ein Only for the Weak sich ziemlich von einem "The Mirrors Truth" unterscheidet. (Auch wenn bei beiden Songs Anders der Sänger ist ;D)


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

Tach auch,

ich muss dir zustimmen, richtig geile Band ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hör jetzt eigentlich eher so Metalcore und Post-Hardcore oder so, aber In Flames muss man einfach lieben xD

Wenn Anders wieder zum hymnenartigen Refrain ausholt - göttlich^^
Ich hör am meisten Reroute to remain.
Aber auch das neue A Sense Of Purpose oder das ältere Clayman. Auch auf Whoracle gibts geile Songs^^

Muss dringend aufn Konzert von denen^^

P.S. Warum bin ich mit diesem Namen eigneloggt? Oo  Ich geb meinen buffed-Namen ein und mein PW und dann kommt der hier - sicher nicht meiner. Oo


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> [...]
> P.S. Warum bin ich mit diesem Namen eigneloggt? Oo  Ich geb meinen buffed-Namen ein und mein PW und dann kommt der hier - sicher nicht meiner. Oo


loginname != anzeigename


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Gehe am 8. Dezember in München aufs Konzert. =)


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2009)

Klar, in Flames ist definitiv eine meiner Lieblingsbands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Reroute to Remain ist imho das beste Album, wobei ich gestehen muss dass ich auch nur Reroute to Remain, Clayman, Come Clarity und Whoracle hab... aber davon ist Reroute to Remain das beste, besonders Free Fall - einfach ein hammer Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm... 8 Dezember sind die in München? Wäre was das man sich überlegen könnte, mal schauen.. evtl bin ich auch da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

http://www.nuclearblast.de/showShopProduct...163169&kat=

36,70 Euro für In Flames und Killswitch Engage als Vorband. ;]

Sollte man nicht verpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

Hatte auch überlegt zur Tour nach Oberhausen zu gehen - würde aber mit Anfahrt usw zu teuer^^


@Riesentrolli - ist mir schon klar. Aber mein Anzeigename ist eigentlich ein anderer Oo Daten sind aber eigentlich die selben.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

yay ein In Flames THread <3


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

LordOfDemons , du warst einer , dessen Avatar mir ins Auge gesprungen ist! ;D


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Mich würde mal interesseieren, was an IF so toll sein soll. Gut, die älteren Sachen sind nicht schlecht, aber wie kann man eine Band vergöttern, die größtenteils nur noch schlechte Massenmusik macht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interesseieren, was an IF so toll sein soll. Gut, die älteren Sachen sind nicht schlecht, aber wie kann man eine Band vergöttern, die größtenteils nur noch schlechte Massenmusik macht?



Deine Meinung über sie ist natürlich nur Fakt was?
Merkste? MEINUNG... nur weil du sie scheiße findest, muss das nicht jeder machen, deine Meinung ist nicht besser, wichtiger oder richtiger als die von anderen Personen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

hach selor bringt die sachen immer so schön auf den punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Nur weil sich IF weiterentwickeln , heißt es nicht , dass sie deshalb schlechter werden ?
Das gleiche gibts doch auch mit Metallica ... Manchmal glaubt man , die Leute sind nur so , weil sie neidisch sind , weil die Bands schon so lange im Geschäft sind , und auch noch erfolgreicher sind als die eigene , obwohl es doch egal ist , wer welche Bands hört ... Jeder hört das was ihm gefällt , und In Flames machen einfach so gute Musik , dass sie eben ein paar Leute mehr hören , als die einen eine andere Band! ;]


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Deine Meinung über sie ist natürlich nur Fakt was?
> Merkste? MEINUNG... nur weil du sie scheiße findest, muss das nicht jeder machen, deine Meinung ist nicht besser, wichtiger oder richtiger als die von anderen Personen...


Deswegen frage ich ja nach der Meinung der anderen. Und außerdem ist die Aussage, sie seien kommerziell nich meine Meinung, sondern eine Tatsache. Was die Band aber natürlich nicht schlechter macht, solang man das neue Zeug auch mag.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich tippe auf LordofDemons. Der hat hier nichtsmehr gesagt, seit der Typ da ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und LoD würde etwas zu dem Typen sagen.^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Nur weil sich IF weiterentwickeln , heißt es nicht , dass sie deshalb schlechter werden ?
> Das gleiche gibts doch auch mit Metallica ... Manchmal glaubt man , die Leute sind nur so , weil sie neidisch sind , weil die Bands schon so lange im Geschäft sind , und auch noch erfolgreicher sind als die eigene , obwohl es doch egal ist , wer welche Bands hört ... Jeder hört das was ihm gefällt , und In Flames machen einfach so gute Musik , dass sie eben ein paar Leute mehr hören , als die einen eine andere Band! ;]



Wie gesagt, wenn einem das neue Zeug auch noch gefällt, macht sie das natürlich für einen persönlich nicht schlechter. Aber es ist nun mal nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass sie ihren Stil, nunja, etwas angepasst haben, und etwas mehr Geld zu verdienen.




Ich bin übrigens eher froh, wenn meine Künstler recht unbekannt sind.


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Im Bereich "Metal" gibt es denke ich eher weniger Bands , die rein kommerziell musizieren , obwohl musizieren sowieso niemals als kommerziell abgestempelt werden sollte ... Du kannst nicht behaupten , sie sind kommerziell geworden , nur weil mehr Leute die Platten kaufen!


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Im Bereich "Metal" gibt es denke ich eher weniger Bands , die rein kommerziell musizieren , obwohl musizieren sowieso niemals als kommerziell abgestempelt werden sollte ... Du kannst nicht behaupten , sie sind kommerziell geworden , nur weil mehr Leute die Platten kaufen!





Ich bin eher der Meinung, mehr Leute kaufen ihre Platten, weil sie kommerzieller geworden sind.

Und Metal und nicht kommerziell? Ich würde sagen, im Metal gibts einen Haufen Bands, die nur das schnelle Geld machen wollen. Dimmu ganz Vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich teile zwar deine Ansichten nicht so ganz , aber wir kommen leicht vom Thema ab , und ich will nicht , dass der Thread hier zu gemacht wird , also beschränken wir uns auf das :
Du magst deine Bands und findest andere schlechter , und ich/wir mögen unsere Bands und finden die anderen eben schlechter ;]

*EDIT*

Und ich wage zu behaupten , dass die Pop-Szene kommerzieller geprägt ist , als die Metal Szene... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Ich teile zwar deine Ansichten nicht so ganz , aber wir kommen leicht vom Thema ab , und ich will nicht , dass der Thread hier zu gemacht wird , also beschränken wir uns auf das :
> Du magst deine Bands und findest andere schlechter , und ich/wir mögen unsere Bands und finden die anderen eben schlechter ;]
> 
> *EDIT*
> ...


Die natürlich, sagt ja schon der Name. Aber man kann sicherlich nicht sagen, das Metal kaum oder sogar gar nicht kommerziell ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Oh my fucking god Oo ich glaub hier will jemand das ich persönlich mit der axt bei ihm vorbei komme um ihn auf grausame und brutale weise aus dem leben zu reißen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Die natürlich, sagt ja schon der Name. Aber man kann sicherlich nicht sagen, das Metal kaum oder sogar gar nicht kommerziell ist.



das kann man wohl von keiner musik szene behaupten...hip hop auch nicht


----------



## Eisenschmieder (12. Oktober 2009)

Joa InFlames hab ich auch gehört und sind auch jetz noch gut aber ich hör lieber andere Sachen InFlames war auch mit des erste Metalalbum das ich gekauft hab...das war irgendwas mit escape 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetz bin ich bestimmt gleich "In Flames" öhöhöhöhöö Wortwitz oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> das kann man wohl von keiner musik szene behaupten...hip hop auch nicht





Sagt ja auch keiner.




Im Allgemeinen sind sowieso die Untergrundkünstler oft besser.


----------



## Skatero (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen sind sowieso die Untergrundkünstler oft besser.


Achja wieso?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

das würd mich jetzt auch mal stark interessieren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Wären sie gut, wären sie nicht "Underground" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen sind sowieso die Untergrundkünstler oft besser.



naja im hip-hop vllt aber im metal sind schon die bekanntesten bands auch die besten.....slayer,metallica,anthrax,iron maiden,judas priest usw....


----------



## Raethor (12. Oktober 2009)

ø„¸¨°º¤ø„¸¸„ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨
¨°º¤ø„¸ In Flames¸„ø¤º°¨
¸„ø¤º°¨ We Trust! ``°º¤ø„¸
¸„ø¤º°¨¸„ø¤º°¨¨°º¤ø„¸¨°º¤ø 

6-12-09 in Berlin ! \m/_{°-°}_\m/

Waren diesmal in Wacken absolut geil, obwohl ich 2005 bei RaR schon sehr enttäuscht war und sie auch 2007 aufm Wacken nicht so richtig gut fand.

Bestes Album find ich Clayman, aber die neueren gefallen mir auch gut...

mfg


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

in flames war schonmal RaR? O_o


----------



## Raethor (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> in flames war schonmal RaR? O_o



klar, 2005 auf jeden Fall, ob davor auch schonmal weiß ich nicht


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Achja wieso?



Die meisten Menschen vollen ihr Hirn nich benutzen, also hören sie oft einfach gestrickte Musik, die eben dann Mainstream wird.






Selor schrieb:


> Wären sie gut, wären sie nicht "Underground"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, viele sind ja gerade gut, weil sie Underground sind. Wobei natürlich auch oft schlechtes unbekannt bleibt.






DER schrieb:


> naja im hip-hop vllt aber im metal sind schon die bekanntesten bands auch die besten.....slayer,metallica,anthrax,iron maiden,judas priest usw....


Nunja, es gibt einige Bands, die besser sind. Und von den genannten Bands, sind auch oft die älteren Sachen die besseren.


Aber ein IF Thread ist wohl nicht das richtige zum Diskutieren. Ein eigener Thread wäre wohl besser, wenn ihr noch weitermachen wollt.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen vollen ihr Hirn nich benutzen, also hören sie oft einfach gestrickte Musik, die eben dann Mainstream wird.
> 
> 
> *Ich zweifle stark daran das du dir jemals die texte von In Flames durchgelesen UND verstanden hast.*
> ...


----------



## Shaxul (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag einige In Flames Sachen sehr gerne, hab sie auch schon (*nachdenken*...) mind. 3 mal live gesehen, aber eher zufällig. Allerdings bin ich aus der Musikrichtung irgendwie "rausgewachsen", wozu die späteren In Flames Alben auch beigetragen haben. Die waren nämlich eher Popmusik als Melodischer Death Metal.

um zur Underground-Diskussion noch was zu sagen (auch wenns eigentlich in den andern Thread gehört): Undergroundkünstler sind nicht per se schlechter oder besser. Aber imo haben Underground-Konzerte ein besonderes Flair. Festivals wie Wacken und RaR besuch ich seit Jahren nicht mehr - Über 100 Euro dafür, um ein paar gute Bands aus 200m Entfernung als springende Punkte auf der Bühne rumhüpfen sehen? Nein Danke!


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Wacken kann man ja auch kaum ernst nehmen. Hat mich wirklich zum Lachen gebracht, Sonic Synsicate hätte noch drauf sollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

er postet das gefaked bild wie geil -.-


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> er postet das gefaked bild wie geil -.-


Jop, das ist wirklich lustig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wacken kann man ja auch kaum ernst nehmen.


fast so wie dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raethor (12. Oktober 2009)

Hm, Bullet war aber glaub ich da, oder? ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Wacken kann man ja auch kaum ernst nehmen. Hat mich wirklich zum Lachen gebracht, Sonic Synsicate hätte noch drauf sollen.
> 
> (unlustiges bild)



das isn fake -.-

billy talent linkin park blink 182(gibts die üeberhaupt noch?) usw. würden oder dürften NIEMALS auf wacken auftretten



@ raethor 
jap zum missfallen vieler wacken besucher


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Jop, das ist wirklich lustig.


sag mal bist du eigendlich wirklich an irgendeiner diskussion interessiert weil ansonst ist das hie eigendlich schwachsinn


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> @ raethor
> jap zum missfallen vieler wacken besucher


ich fand die saugeil


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich fand die saugeil



ich hab auch nix gegen die aber viele langjährige wacken besucher haben sich doch über bullet beschwert und das die die ganzen emos nach wacken bringen würden.... oder irre ich mich grade?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab auch nix gegen die aber viele langjährige wacken besucher haben sich doch über bullet beschwert und das die die ganzen emos nach wacken bringen würden.... oder irre ich mich grade?


was kann man gegen emos haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nichts hätte man etwas gegen sie gäb es keine mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> was kann man gegen emos haben


frauen mit aufgeritzen armen sind scho was tolles... buargh


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe , dass ich 2010 auch auf Wacken kann... Sind denn die Tickets schon ausverkauft ?
Weil würde mir mein Ticket in 3 Woche kaufen können , aber denke bis dahin sind sie alle weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe , dass ich 2010 auch auf Wacken kann... Sind denn die Tickets schon ausverkauft ?
> Weil würde mir mein Ticket in 3 Woche kaufen können , aber denke bis dahin sind sie alle weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich weiss nicht, ob sie schon verkauft sind, aber hoffe es mal nicht, woltle mir auch noch eine holen.
abner selbst, wenn alle weg sind: im forum gibts ja einen eigenen teil, wo leute, denen was dazwischengekommen ist, die karten für einen angemessenen und nicht überteuerten preis abtreten


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das isn fake -.-
> 
> billy talent linkin park blink 182(gibts die üeberhaupt noch?) usw. würden oder dürften NIEMALS auf wacken auftretten





Warum denn nicht? Stehen doch den anderen Bands, die dort meistens auftreten in nichts nach.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, ob sie schon verkauft sind, aber hoffe es mal nicht, woltle mir auch noch eine holen.
> abner selbst, wenn alle weg sind: im forum gibts ja einen eigenen teil, wo leute, denen was dazwischengekommen ist, die karten für einen angemessenen und nicht überteuerten preis abtreten


naja dieses jahr bin ich meine karten die ich übrig hatte nicht los geworden :/


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab auch nix gegen die aber viele langjährige wacken besucher haben sich doch über bullet beschwert und das die die ganzen emos nach wacken bringen würden.... oder irre ich mich grade?


Von Metalcore-Kleingeistern ganz zu schweigen!


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

http://www.metaltix.com/item_detail.php?item_nr=25378

Anscheinend noch nicht , aber ob das noch in 3 Wochen so ist. ;(


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Stehen doch den anderen Bands, die dort meistens auftreten in nichts nach.


vom grene passen sie nur nicht so ganz da hin


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Stehen doch den anderen Bands, die dort meistens auftreten in nichts nach.



wacken ist ein HEAVY/DEATH/BLACK/THRASH/FOLK/VIKING/PAGAN METAL festival 
und billy talent linkin park und blink 182 haben wohl ziemlich wenig damit am hut


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> http://www.metaltix.com/item_detail.php?item_nr=25378
> 
> Anscheinend noch nicht , aber ob das noch in 3 Wochen so ist. ;(



130 f*ckin euro O_o ich glaub für nen wackrn ticket muß ich noch n bisschen sparen =/


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> vom grene passen sie nur nicht so ganz da hin


Metalcore-Bands dürfen doch auch kommen?





DER schrieb:


> wacken ist ein HEAVY/DEATH/BLACK/THRASH/FOLK/VIKING/PAGAN METAL festival
> und billy talent linkin park und blink 182 haben wohl ziemlich wenig damit am hut



Metalcore aber auch nicht.


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

http://www.summer-breeze.de/site.php?name=Tickets

Summerbreeze soll angeblich auch ziemlich gut sein ... ;]


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich ergänze lachmanns liste

metal/death/grindcore
Nu/New Metal
Simphonic/Melodic Metal

wenn wir dir jetzt wirklcih alle stilrichtungen des metal aufzählen sollen dann kannst du mich aber mal kreuzweise und im quadrat


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> http://www.summer-breeze.de/site.php?name=Tickets
> 
> Summerbreeze soll angeblich auch ziemlich gut sein ... ;]


meinte auch n kumpel, der da dieses jahr war.
ich überleg, ob ich nächstes hin soll,bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Metalcore-Bands dürfen doch auch kommen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja HSB war wohl ne ausnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und in letzter zeit werden die wacken organisatoren immer nachsichtiger und wollen nur immer mehr geld scheffeln mit so vielen bands wie möglich siehe bullet for my valentine .... in 5 jahren fgibts dann auch ne bühne für den hip-hop teil =(


jap summerbreeze is auch ne dufte sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> in 5 jahren fgibts dann auch ne bühne für den hip-hop teil =(


das wird nie passieren.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ich ergänze lachmanns liste
> 
> metal/death/grindcore
> Nu/New Metal
> ...


Nu Metal, Grind-, Death- und Metalcore sind aber kein Metal und die drei letzten Genres gehören eher zum Punk? Also wieso nich Billy und Blink?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das wird nie passieren.



hoffen wirs =/


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> das wird nie passieren.


dann werden die ganzen metalheads die scheiß bühne in brand setzen und die orginsatoren pfählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja HSB war wohl ne ausnahme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bist also der Meinung das BFMV kommerz ist?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

ach du scheiße einer der kommerzschreier ich glaub es hackt?


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Nu Metal, Grind-, Death- und Metalcore sind aber kein Metal und die drei letzten Genres gehören eher zum Punk? Also wieso nich Billy und Blink?



nu metal ist metal halt nur mit hip-hop/rap einflüssen


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn Death Metal kein Metal Genre sein soll , dann glaub ich läuft hier was gewaltig falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nu metal ist metal halt nur mit hip-hop/rap einflüssen




Crossover.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Du bist also der Meinung das BFMV kommerz ist?



jap 
wie so ziemlich jede bans heutzutage auch ....


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Crossover.


so hieß das früher jetzt in der neuzeit ist es new bzw. nu metal sprich slipknot und konsorten (finde ich persönlich auch ganz nett=)


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Also wenn Death Metal kein Metal Genre sein soll , dann glaub ich läuft hier was gewaltig falsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eher deathcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der schrieb:


> Crossover.



dann ist nu metal halt crossover und crossover ist nu metal....ist halt ne andee bezeichnung für das selbe


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> so hieß das früher jetzt in der neuzeit ist es new bzw. nu metal sprich slipknot und konsorten (finde ich persönlich auch ganz nett=)






DER schrieb:


> eher deathcore
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, Nu Metal ist Crossover, aber Crossover bezeichnet nicht zwangsläufig Nu Metal. Misch man Genres, ist es Crossover, egal ob Rap mit Metal oder Klassik mit Elektro.


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Hört eigentlich einer/eine von den Buffies Metal bzw. In Flames ?

Und ja , ich will wieder aufs Ursprungsthema zurückkehren. :/


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Sowas ist Gold:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95es4DNiQOk


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Nein, Nu Metal ist Crossover, aber Crossover bezeichnet nicht zwangsläufig Nu Metal. Misch man Genres, ist es Crossover, egal ob Rap mit Metal oder Klassik mit Elektro.



doch es ist dasselbe
nu metal ist metal mit einflüssen aus hip-hop/rap wie z.b ein DJ in der band oder kurze rap passagen vom sänger und crossover ist ne vermischung aus verschiedenen musikrichtungen und genau DAS ist nu metal....


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Hört eigentlich einer/eine von den Buffies Metal bzw. In Flames ?
> 
> Und ja , ich will wieder aufs Ursprungsthema zurückkehren. :/


sieh auf meinen avatar ich bin zwar spätberuf was das betrifft aber ich vergöttere sie eifnach nur


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Wenns um Lunar Strain geht , ist Upon an oaken throne mein Lieblingssong aus dem Album. ;]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fTtOXxzwjE


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

erinnert mich daran mir jedes In flames album zu kaufen das je raus kam Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Hört eigentlich einer/eine von den Buffies Metal bzw. In Flames ?
> 
> Und ja , ich will wieder aufs Ursprungsthema zurückkehren. :/


jap, ich höre in flames.
auf in flames an sich bin ich (ohne mist) durch ein pvp video von vurtne gekommen (es war vurtne, zu in flames - clayman)

ansonsten höre ich mehr oder weniger viel metal, aber auch genug anderes zeugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sieh auf meinen avatar ich bin zwar spätberuf was das betrifft aber ich vergöttere sie eifnach nur



Bist du ein Buffed-Mitarbeiter ??
Wenn ja , hab ichs nich gemerkt. ;D
War ja längere Zeit nicht auf buffed aktiv und musste mir einenen neuen Account machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> *Hört eigentlich einer/eine von den Buffies Metal bzw. In Flames ?*
> 
> Und ja , ich will wieder aufs Ursprungsthema zurückkehren. :/



dieser satz ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich würde sagen die metaldhead dichte auf buffed beträgt 60% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und lassen wir mal das off topic dafür haben wie ja einen thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT:
mhh in flames ist so ne sache..instrumenrtalisch find ich die ziemlich geil aber ich konnte mich nie mit der stimme des sängers anfreunden =/


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch es ist dasselbe
> nu metal ist metal mit einflüssen aus hip-hop/rap wie z.b ein DJ in der band oder kurze rap passagen vom sänger und crossover ist ne vermischung aus verschiedenen musikrichtungen und genau DAS ist nu metal....



Nein, warum sollte man eine Mischung aus Elektro und Klassik Metal nennen?






Thorfold schrieb:


> Wenns um Lunar Strain geht , ist Upon an oaken throne mein Lieblingssong aus dem Album. ;]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fTtOXxzwjE





Jop, das ist auch richtig gut.


Bist du nicht auch der Meinung, dass die alten Sachen sich, ein bisschen, hm... komplizierter anhören?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh in flames ist so ne sache..instrumenrtalisch find ich die ziemlich geil aber ich konnte mich nie mit der stimme des sängers anfreunden =/


das hab ich schon oft gehört anders ist halt sehr speziell ich finde die stimme göttlich  und würde glatt taktlos dem blutgott opfern wenn ich so eine dafür bekommen würde ich würd ihn aber auch einfach so opfern


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Bist du nicht auch der Meinung, dass die alten Sachen sich, ein bisschen, hm... komplizierter anhören?


ist komplizierter den besser?


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dieser satz ist lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gab ja insgesamt 3 Sänger bei In Flames. ;D
Im Album "Lunar Strain" wars der Sänger von Dark Tranquillity.
Bei "The Jester Race" weiß ichs leider nicht mehr , und Rest ist Anders Friden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Nein, warum sollte man eine Mischung aus Elektro und Klassik Metal nennen?



oh sry ich hab dich wohl falsch verstanden :x

ich meinte das crossover im falle von nu metal das gleiche ist aber auch nur in dem fall und sonst halt crossover crossover ist eine mischung aus 2,3,4 verschiedenen musikrichtungen


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ist komplizierter den besser?


Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was er besser findet, allerdings kann man wohl sagen, dass eine &#8222;kompliziertere" Band eher als gut, was das Beherrschen der Instrumente angeht, genannt werden kann.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

instrumentalisch ist aber komplizierter das falsche wort :>


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh sry ich hab dich wohl falsch verstanden :x
> 
> ich meinte das crossover im falle von nu metal das gleiche ist aber auch nur in dem fall und sonst halt crossover crossover ist eine mischung aus 2,3,4 verschiedenen musikrichtungen





Da hast du schon Recht. Aber es ist eben nicht immer das gleiche.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Gab ja insgesamt 3 Sänger bei In Flames. ;D
> Im Album "Lunar Strain" wars der Sänger von Dark Tranquillity.
> Bei "The Jester Race" weiß ichs leider nicht mehr , und Rest ist Anders Friden.
> 
> ...



ich kenn nur den letzen anders frieden (ist doch der mit den dreadlockz oder?) und da war mir die stimme irgendwie zu naja....langweilig :X


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was er besser findet, allerdings kann man wohl sagen, dass eine „kompliziertere" Band eher als gut, was das Beherrschen der Instrumente angeht, genannt werden kann.



Die Riffs aus den neuen Liedern find ich jetzt nicht sooo schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also find die Gitarren immer das wichtigste an einer Band , da die einfach mein Lieblingsinstrument sind , und mich auch motivieren kräftig Gitarre zu üben , damit ich mal richtig gut spielen kann...Spiele erst 1 Monat. ;D


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich kenn nur den letzen anders frieden (ist doch der mit den dreadlockz oder?) und da war mir die stimme irgendwie zu naja....langweilig :X


dabei ist er derjenige der sie am facettenreichsten einsetzt XD

aber ich kenn das alte zeug zu wenig bitte input was das betrifft


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dabei ist er derjenige der sie am facettenreichsten einsetzt XD
> 
> aber ich kenn das alte zeug zu wenig bitte input was das betrifft



kann sein aber mir fehlt da irgendwie der dampf hinter....


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja damals hatte Jesper die Band gegründet fand aber keinen Sänger , also holte er sich für die ersten 2 Alben Gastsänger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damals war Björn übrigens noch am Schlagzeug und nicht an der Gitarre. ;D


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde eigentlich auch, dass Anders aka "Der Sänger" das Aushängeschild der Band ist^^
Ich liebe einfach den melodischen Chorus, der oft so hymnenartig klingt um Vergleich zu den mehr oder weniger dunklen/gegröhlten Strophen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann aber den Rest der Musik nicht soo gut beurteilen, bin jetzt nicht so der Instrumentalfanatiker^^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Gab ja insgesamt 3 Sänger bei In Flames. ;D
> Im Album "Lunar Strain" wars der Sänger von Dark Tranquillity.
> Bei "The Jester Race" weiß ichs leider nicht mehr , und Rest ist Anders Friden.
> 
> ...



Und DT rult!




LordofDemons schrieb:


> instrumentalisch ist aber komplizierter das falsche wort :>


Nicht umbedingt, immerhin ist es komplizierter ein Instrument zu spielen, wenn man komplexe Musik macht, als wenn man nur rumklimmpert.





Thorfold schrieb:


> Die Riffs aus den neuen Liedern find ich jetzt nicht sooo schlecht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Üb weiter, lohnt sich!


Mich hat allerdings der Bass überzeugt, für mich geht von dem Istrument so eine einzigartige Fazination aus.


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Danke werde ich tun ;D
Und ja DT find ich auch richtig gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

nein komplex ist das falsche wort anspruchsvoll oder dergleich würden passen aber komplex damit kann ich mich nicht anfreunden komplex sind mathematische gleichungen und gebäude aber lieder naja


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein komplex ist das falsche wort anspruchsvoll oder dergleich würden passen aber komplex damit kann ich mich nicht anfreunden komplex sind mathematische gleichungen und gebäude aber lieder naja


Nunja, für mich ist komplexe Musik anspruchsvoll.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab nichts ausser dem Wort Nu Metal gelesen, aber ich will mal auch was sagen:
Nu metal is goil. Ich liebe Papa Roach und Billy Talent.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab jy nichts ausser dem Wort Nu Metal gelesen, aber ich will mal auch was sagen:
> Nu metal is goil. Ich liebe Papa Roach und Billy Talent.



billy talent ist doch kein nu metal O_o die sind alternative <:
achja billy talent ruleZ hab sogar ein unterschriebenes poster &#9829;


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich hab jy nichts ausser dem Wort Nu Metal gelesen, aber ich will mal auch was sagen:
> Nu metal is goil. Ich liebe Papa Roach und Billy Talent.


das is doch alternativ rock oder?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> achja billy talent ruleZ hab sogar ein unterschriebenes poster &#9829;


eigene unterschrift zählt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

> Papa Roach ist eine US-amerikanische Nu-Metal- bzw. Alternative-Rock-Band, die 1993 in Vacaville (Kalifornien) gegründet wurde. Ihre Wurzeln liegen im Crossover-Sound der frühen 1990er Jahre, insbesondere bei Mike Patton und Rage Against The Machine. Maskottchen der Gruppe ist eine Kakerlake.


Quelle http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papa_Roach


Ok Billy Talent nicht, mein fehler


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ok, aber Papa Roach^^


wiki sagt alternativ rock


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> eigene unterschrift zählt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nenenene mein lieber brille xD das is schon von denen unterschrieben xD steht drauf to [mein name] und dann die unterschriften *freu*


papa roach ist alternative rock? O_o


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *wiki* sagt alternativ rock





> <CtrlAltDestroy> Mein Eindruck von Wikipedia.
> <CtrlAltDestroy> "Die Menschliche Hand hat fünf Finger [Quellenangabe fehlt]"


*fg*


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

@ dragon1 - ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal das war Ironie xD

Btt : Whoracle hat hier noch niemand erwähnt - mag das niemand oder was ist los? xD


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nenenene mein lieber brille xD das is schon von denen unterschrieben xD steht drauf to [mein name] und dann die unterschriften *freu*


wunder dich nicht wenn ich heute ancht mit der schlachtaxt in dein haus komme, need das poster Oo


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Danke werde ich tun ;D
> Und ja DT find ich auch richtig gut.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was hörst du denn so von DT?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Btt : Whoracle hat hier noch niemand erwähnt - mag das niemand oder was ist los? xD


geniales album ohne zweifel !


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ah fuck ich vertipp mich dauernd


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wunder dich nicht wenn ich heute ancht mit der schlachtaxt in dein haus komme, need das poster Oo



mwhahahaha xD komm doch ich hab ein gewehr  du kriegst es nur über meine leiche!!!1111


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

> geniales album ohne zweifel !



Jaa^^ Zwei meiner Fav Songs von In Flames drauf : Everything Counts und Whoracle

Das zweite ist echt geil, obwohl ja ziemlich eifnach eigentlich^^


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2009)

Würd ich ehrlich gesagt auch eher als Alternative Rock bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit : @Editierter Post von dragon ^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe Kontakte bei der Russischen Mafia 
*Lachmann anschiel*
Ausgezeichnet...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub ich sollte man gama bomb thread eröffnen *g* dann kann ich mit mir selbst schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ dragon1
das is meins :< 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

```
Whoracle ist ein Konzeptalbum über die Vergangenheit, Gegenwart und die hypothetische Zukunft des Planeten Erde. Bei „Jotun“ wirft ein apokalyptisches Ereignis, welches eine Gesellschaft zerstört, seine Schatten voraus. „Episode 666“ beschreibt dieses Ereignis, welches ironischerweise im Fernsehen übertragen wird. Die Lieder davor beschreiben den Aufstieg und Fall einer globalen Gesellschaft. „The Hive“ und „Jester Script Transfigured“ beschreiben diese technologisch fortgeschrittene Gesellschaft und eine utopische neue Weltordnung. Diese Weltordnung wird durch die menschliche Natur in den nächsten zwei Liedern wieder zerstört. Die Depeche Mode-Coverversion „Everything Counts“ wird in das Konzept integriert und impliziert wie die Menschen, die die besagte Gesellschaft aufbauten und dann zerstörten, ihre Taten erst begreifen, als es schon zu spät ist.
```
an genialität kaum zu überbieten für ich als misanthrop :>


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2009)

Nicht unbedingt, ab und an find ich die auch ganz nett... aber nichts für immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Whoracle wurde schonmal erwähnt. ;]

Und an den , der wissen wollte , was ich sie von Dark Tranquillity höre : Ich finde das Album Fiction ziemlich gut. :=)


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Whoracle wurde schonmal erwähnt. ;]
> 
> Und an den , der wissen wollte , was ich sie von Dark Tranquillity höre : Ich finde das Album Fiction ziemlich gut. :=)





Fiction find ich auch recht gut, aber an Charakter kommt zumindest momentan für mich nichts anderes ran.


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Fiction find ich auch recht gut, aber an Charakter kommt zumindest momentan für mich nichts anderes ran.



Kenn von denen noch nicht viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss mich erst noch richtig durchhören. ;D


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2009)

Eins der besten ist immer noch das hier finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei das bei der schlechten Youtubequalität längst nicht so geil rüberkommt wie es ist ^^


----------



## Bader1 (12. Oktober 2009)

SHIT STORM BROWN!!  
Das is besser als Inflames ;D


----------



## Nawato (12. Oktober 2009)

Boah ich hät nicht gedacht das es hier mal ein In Flames Thread geben würde ^^ Naja ist zurzeit neben Iron Maiden meine Lieblingsband! Was mich nur immer aufregt sind Leute die sich aufregen, das sich In Flames geändert hat, das alte und das neue finde ich gleich gut, sind halt
 nur anders. 
Meine Lieblingssongs sind zurzeit  und 
auch wenn ich meistens das Album Come Clarity höre.


----------



## Thorfold (13. Oktober 2009)

Bader auf solche Posts können wir verzichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du liebst es doch auch...^^


----------



## Fangrulf (13. Oktober 2009)

Meinge güte ich hätte nie gedacht das In Flames so beliebt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider finde ich das sie seit der göttergabe Clayman nur noch mäßige bis furchtbare albem abgeliefet haben...


----------



## nalcarya (13. Oktober 2009)

Zählen auch zu meinen Libelingsbands, habe erst letzte Woche im Nuclear Blast Shop den Kapupulli zum aktuellen Album bestellt (auch wenn ich das Album nicht so toll finde... der Pulli is super!).

Hab sie 2 auch mal live gesehen, einmal Anfang 2006 (glaib ich... Sepultura waren Vorband) in Köln im E-Werk und dan nochmal Wacken 2007. Beide Auftritte waren toll, aber der in der Halle war doch atmosphärischer und vor allem körperlich fordernder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Lieblingssong ist übrigens Cloud Connected.


----------



## Malldaniss (14. Oktober 2009)

jo in flames ballert immer, ich steh besonders auf das lied episode 666     \m/


----------



## J3st3r (14. Oktober 2009)

In Flames ist wirklich einfach nur unfassbar gut!
Die Texte sind eigentlich durchgehend tiefgehend und durchdacht, die Albumcover sind sehr sehr gut gestaltet und ihre Videos machen auch Laune!

Hab sie leider letztes Jahr in Berlin verpasst, werde sie aber bestimmt nochmal Live erwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis dahin zieh ich mir halt mein In Flames T-Shirt und meinen Pullover an, leg mir meine beiden In Flames Fahnen um den Kopf und dreh die Anlage hoch!


----------



## Thorfold (16. Oktober 2009)

Ja ... Ist schwer sich bei ihnen ein Lieblingslied auszusuchen , weil sie soviele gute haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir grad nochmal unsre Fotos von Wacken 2007 angeschaut, dier hier sind bei In Flames entstanden (wie man sieht):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das letzte ist ohne Zoom fotografiert und man sieht wie weit hinten wir eigentlich standen. Bei Only for the Weak ist aber wirklich der ganze Platz mitgehüpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

oh ja ihre show auf wacken war genial bin in der 10ten reihe vorne links gestanden gute sicht guter sound (was mich gewundert hat) und im pit war immer was los^^

<3 In FLames!

edit: es war vorne rechts da warn typ im rollstuhl IM publikum seine kumpels haben ihn abgeschirm das war ne scheißarbeit sich an denen vorbei zudrück aber ich muss sagen das hat mir imponiert wenn du so ein fan bist das du dich trotz handycap voll in die masse stellst respekt vorm dampfschiff


----------



## nalcarya (16. Oktober 2009)

2009 waren sie ja auch wieder da wenn ich's richtig im Kopf hab. Ich aber leider nicht :/


----------



## Thorfold (19. Oktober 2009)

Sie sind fast jedes Jahr da in letzer Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich höre INflames seit anbeginn der Zeit....früher war die Band spitze, das "neue" alte Album ist mitlerweile leider einwenig kommerz. - meiner Meinung nach.

Ps.: das schreibe ich mit Inflames Pulli und tshirt drunter fällt mir grade auf xD.


----------



## Ol@f (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag die Stimme nicht  Instrumental sind die aber gut.

btw. der Thread gehört ins (zukünftige) Musikforum :>


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Oktober 2009)

LoD wird mich hassen, aber das ist mir Schnuppe. Ich gehe hier hin:

http://www.lastfm.de/event/1170536+Taste+Of+Chaos+Tour+2009

In Flames, Killswitch Engage, Every Time I Die, Heaven Shall Burn und Maylene and the Sons of Disaster 

Heaven Shall Burn, Killswitch Engage und In Flames für 40 Euro. :O
Ich wünschte, man könnte die Zeit vorspulen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

ja da wollt ich auch hin aber das is an nem Dienstag -.- scheiße was bin ich eigendlcih für ein looserfan ich lass mich von nem Dienstag abschrekcen zu meiner Lieblingsband zu gehn -.- fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja da wollt ich auch hin aber das is an nem Dienstag -.- scheiße was bin ich eigendlcih für ein looserfan ich lass mich von nem Dienstag abschrekcen zu meiner Lieblingsband zu gehn -.- fuck fuck fuck fuck






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2009)

ach mowl -.-


----------



## Soramac (22. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja da wollt ich auch hin aber das is an nem Dienstag -.- scheiße was bin ich eigendlcih für ein looserfan ich lass mich von nem Dienstag abschrekcen zu meiner Lieblingsband zu gehn -.- fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Teal (22. Oktober 2009)

Habe In Flames damals kennen gelernt, als mir ein Freund die "Colony" in die Hand gedrückt hat. War mir zu dem Zeitpunkt aber - zugegebener Maßen - noch zu hart. Als dann aber die Clayman rauskam, habe ich mir diese sowie den Re-Release der Whoracle geholt. Beide gehören für mich zu den besten Alben der Band. Mit dem Kram danach kann ich mich zwar anfreunden (gerade die Reroute hatte noch ein paar nette Songs), aber so richtig warm werde ich mit dem Stilwechsel nicht. Klingt imho leider alles zu sehr gleich. Die technische Finesse vieler alter Songs fehlt mir. Da bleib ich bei den aktuellen Sachen auch lieber bei Dark Tranquillity. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Live waren In Flames vor ein paar Jahren auf dem Summer-Breeze aber echt top - saugute Stimmung, auch wenn die Sound nicht so top war (lag aber an der Bühne ^^).


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

Ha ich hab endlcih mal die kartenbestellung richtig gelesn und gesehn das die erst im Dez. nach München kommen und dann ises mir egal obs n Dienstag ist :>

Yay In Flamees ich kommööö!!!


----------



## As i Lay Crying (30. Oktober 2009)

In Flames ist geil =)
Dead End <3 Ist sau das geile Lied,finde ich jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hm ich schau grad nach dem 2ten in Flames shirt..^_^


----------



## Brainfreeze (30. Oktober 2009)

Joah, Dead end ist geil. =D

LoD: Was an nem Dienstag so schlimm? Ich geh sie Montags schauen, scheiß auf Schule undso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Oktober 2009)

ja scheiß auf schule ich darf arbeiten nix schule und so :/


----------



## Varghoud (2. November 2009)

*In Flames *sind grandios!

Sie gehören mittlerweile zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsbands. Mir gefällt der alte und der neue Sound gleichermaßen gut. Besonders Anders Fridéns wandlungsfähiger und markanter Gesang und die tollen Gitarren, die sich ständig "Duelle" liefern sind super. 

Das erste Lied von ihnen, das ich gehört habe, war "Take this life". Anfangs war ich noch sehr erstaunt über die Härte und ich habe den Text nicht verstanden, aber nach mehrmaligem Hören gefiel es mir immer mehr und mehr. Bald darauf habe ich angefangen, Alben von ihnen zu kaufen.

Zu meinen Lieblingsalben gehören *A Sense of Purpose,* obwohl da die Lieder nicht sosehr hervorstechen, *Clayman*, mit wirklich tollen Headbangern, *Come Clarity* und *Reroute to Remain*, auf dem mir ausnahmslos alle Lieder gefallen. 

Die anderen Alben sind auch klasse, höre da aber nur vereinzelt Lieder von denen. 

Und am 23.November kommen sie nach Luxemburg und ich habe bereits Karten! Freue mich schon so drauf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

ahhh alle gehn hin nur ich bin unentschlossen -.-


----------



## Bloodletting (2. November 2009)

Ich hab gemerkt, dass ich eher die raueren Lieder mag, in denen nicht so viel Melodie ist.
Ich brauch halt was zum moshen, obwohl ich kein Mosher bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brainfreeze (2. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ahhh alle gehn hin nur ich bin unentschlossen -.-



Musst du denn so früh morgens raus dass du nicht bis ~1 Uhr wegbleiben kannst? o_o


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

um 6 muss ich aufstehn vor allem ich müsste nach dem konzi noch 1ne std heimfahren :/

edit: Blood nur Punks moshen, wir sind Metaler wir pogen :>


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: Blood nur Punks moshen, wir sind Metaler wir pogen :>



Was is der Unterschied?? O_o


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

die Bezeichnung


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die Bezeichnung



Das is Alles?

Dann is also Nazi = Antifa.
Der Unterschied ist ja nur die Bezeichnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

ne das wäre dann eher springen = hüpfen 

an sich ist es das selbe wir sagen nur anders :>

nazi = antifa wär ja das gegenteil also falsch


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nazi = antifa wär ja das gegenteil also falsch



Für mich nicht. Beides scheiße. Beides Idioten.
Wenn etwas so viel gemeinsam hat, wie diese beiden Gruppen, dann ist der Rest unbedeutend. =)


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

och komm tritt nich schon wieder ne politdiskussion los siehst ja was im Rechtsrockthread 
verdammt ich mein im Deutschrock thread los ist


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> och komm tritt nich schon wieder ne politdiskussion los siehst ja was im Rechtsrockthread
> verdammt ich mein im Deutschrock thread los ist



Stümmt.



Da möchte man doch headbangen!


----------



## Teal (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> edit: Blood nur Punks moshen, wir sind Metaler wir pogen :>


Äh... Nein. Genau anders rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Entstanden ist &#8222;*Mosh*pit&#8220; aus dem englischen Kunstwort mosh, das v. a. von den New Yorker *Thrash-Metal-Bands* S.O.D. und Anthrax seit Mitte der 80er Jahre geprägt wurde und so viel bedeutet wie &#8222;starke Emotionen&#8220; oder &#8222;Chaos&#8220; und dem englischen Wort pit, d.h. Grube, Kessel, aber auch in der Bedeutung Abgrund oder Hölle. 1985 taucht das Verb &#8222;to mosh&#8220; bei den Stormtroopers Of Death (S.O.D.) auf der klassischen LP Speak English Or Die auf: &#8222;You think that you're really hard / You think that you can mosh / [...] / But can you do the Milano mosh?!&#8220; (aus dem Stück &#8222;The Milano Mosh&#8220. Anthrax verwenden das Wort 1987 als Nomen auf ihrer LP Among The Living im Stück &#8222;Caught in a Mosh&#8220;, was frei übersetzt so viel heißt wie &#8222;Gefangen im Chaos&#8220;.
> 
> Das Dictionary Merriam-Webster-Online verweist unter dem Eintrag "mosh" auch auf die Verben "to mash" oder "to mush", von denen "to mosh" eine Ableitung ("alteration") sei. Damit setzt das Dictionary "to mosh" in einen Bedeutungszusammenhang von "zu Brei schlagen" bzw. "zerquetschen".



Quelle


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

ok teal danke ich werde mich jetzt mit einer wurfbibel selbstkasteien 

man verzeihe mir meinen groben fehler

*loskastei*


----------



## Teal (4. November 2009)

Kein Ding. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir gings früher Ähnlich bei den 7485734957 "Szenebegriffen" - wurde dafür immer gebasht... Darum hab ich mir damals das "Wiki" von Baden-Metal reingezogen. Schade, dass es das nicht mehr gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja egal - BTT. Heute mal wieder einen Klassiker rausgekramt:



<3 die Gitarren ab 2:10 Min.


----------



## Brainfreeze (19. November 2009)

Noch 4 Tage bis zum Konzert!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolgrim (4. Dezember 2009)

Mittwoch Taste of Chaos in Oberhausen ... In Flames <3


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Dezember 2009)

In einer halben Stunde geh ich los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Heaven Shall Burn als Special Guest! Muhaha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Und ich sehe: Falsches Plakat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT2: Jetzt stimmts.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

du schwein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du schwein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es war der Hammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem haben die dann noch nen Fan auf die Bühne geholt, der ein Lied mit seiner Digicam filmen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anders hat ihn aufgefordert, das auf Youtube zu uploaden. Sollte demnächst oben sein, ich werd dranbleiben und stells dann hier rein.^^

EDIT: Das ist es zwar nicht, aber vom gleichen Abend:



Leider Handy-Sound. -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

ich hasse dich1!!!!!


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hasse dich1!!!!!



Och Schnuckel, bleib ruhig. xD


----------



## Nawato (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hasse dich1!!!!!


Ich ihn auch dafür das er da war T_T


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Dezember 2009)

Schaut und hasst mich:

<3



Und hier noch eins mit guter Quali.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

selbst ich, als nicht in flames fan, verspüre grad den drang dir die hirnmasse einzeln aus deinem kopf zu ziehen >_< xD


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> selbst ich, als nicht in flames fan, verspüre grad den drang dir die hirnmasse einzeln aus deinem kopf zu ziehen >_< xD



Dann ist mein Job getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich such grade Delight and Dangers als volle Version, ist aber entweder noch nicht oben oder wurde nicht gefilmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sniff*


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Ha dafür hab ich ne liveaufnahme vom gesamten InFlames konzi von Graspop Metaltreff muahahaha !!!!!


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Ha dafür hab ich ne liveaufnahme vom gesamten InFlames konzi von Graspop Metaltreff muahahaha !!!!!



Und ich hab sie live gesehn. Tzö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier Endzeit von dem Abend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie die Masse gröhlt! <3



Und hier nochmal Impressions. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

*weinend und kreischend auf dem Boden rumroll* 
WAHHHÄHÄHÄHÄARGH!!!


----------



## Nawato (8. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und ich hab sie live gesehn. Tzö.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich würde dich am liebsten zusammenschlagen :/ T_T WIESO WIESO NUR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

zum glück bin ich kein HSB oder in flames fan :O sonst müste ich jetzt selbstmord begehen xD


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich will euch eigentlich garnicht ärgern, aber es war einfach nur geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sagt mein Nacken übrigens auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (8. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich will euch eigentlich garnicht ärgern, aber es war einfach nur geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


WHA du bringst mich hier noch um  -.-


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

hoffentlich wird das Paganfest 2010 auch so goil 

Eluveitie und Finntroll \m/


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Dezember 2009)

Und was auf dem Konzert für Schnecken rumgerannt sind!! *rawr* xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Eluveitie und Finntroll \m/



omg :O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*pistole an den kopf halt*


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Dezember 2009)

Nach dem Konzert hab ich übrigens neue Lieblingslieder entdeckt:

Leeches
Delight And Dangers
Take This Life
Pinball Map
Dial 595-Escape
Artifacts Of The Black Rain



Maaaaaaahh ich will wieder hin!!! :X


----------



## Nawato (8. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nach dem Konzert hab ich übrigens neue Lieblingslieder entdeckt:
> 
> Leeches
> *Delight And Dangers*
> ...


Das Lied find ich irgendwie nicht so doll, die anderen sind endgeil ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das Lied find ich irgendwie nicht so doll, die anderen sind endgeil ^^



Glaub mir... erleb den Refrain live, wenn die ganze Masse mitsingt und du würdest es lieben.^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Glaub mir... erleb den Refrain live, wenn die ganze Masse mitsingt und du würdest es lieben.^^


Quoted for the mo**erfu**ing truth
!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Dezember 2009)

Sooo, das Vid von dem Typen ist oben:



UND aus einer anderen Perspektive, wie Anders ihn auf die Bühne holt:


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Dezember 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Sooo, das Vid von dem Typen ist oben:


hab sie gestern auch bei der toc tour in wiesbaden gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war ziemlich geil^^
hsb ham sogar länger gespielt weil every time i die oder so nen unfall hatte (ist aber nix passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Dezember 2009)

*heulkrampf* ihr schweinäääääää


----------



## Dolgrim (9. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *heulkrampf* ihr schweinäääääää



Heute Abend könntest du noch nach Oberhausen :>


----------



## Nawato (9. Dezember 2009)

Dolgrim schrieb:


> Heute Abend könntest du noch nach Oberhausen :>


T_T I hate you! Zum 4 mal xD Wieso du und nicht ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ein neu In Flames Fan kann hin und ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Dezember 2009)

Hier Delight & Angers live. <3
Geil ohne Ende.


----------



## Nawato (9. Dezember 2009)

Kanns sein das du mich umbringen willst T_T


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Kanns sein das du mich umbringen willst T_T



Örrrm, nö ... nur neidisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Bitte lass In Flames 2010 in Germany spielen um meinen Schmerz zu lindern.



*hust*

Ich will keinen Selbstmord bei dir auslösen ... aber ... frei aus der Erinnerung, gesagt von Anders beim Konzert:

"Wir werden eine Weile nichtmehr nach Deutschland kommen, weil wir ein neues Album aufnehmen werden."


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Bitte sag das dies ein Scherz ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und man kann 1 Jahr auf In Flames verzichten oder, dafür kommt dann n neues Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

hoffentlich wird das dann wieder härter und nicht noch melodischer/ruhiger
nur meine kleine bescheidene unwissende meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (13. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hoffentlich wird das dann wieder härter und nicht noch melodischer/ruhiger
> nur meine kleine bescheidene unwissende meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja Melodisch soll es schon bleiben, aber bitte weniger klar Gesang, n bischen mehr Growls und Screams können es schon sein!


----------



## Jester (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich schlingel mich auch mal in den Thread und oute mich als In Flames Fan! 

Keine grosse Ueberraschung bei dem Nick und dem Avatar nehm ich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Album waere ja wirklich... wie soll ich sagen... oberhammerderbstpornoes!!111
Scherz beiseite, ich wuerde mir das Album am Releasetag kaufen und dann fuer den Rest der Woche nicht ansprechbar vor der Hifi sitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab sie noch nicht live gesehen, dass geht aber irgendwann sicher auch mal klar!

Gruesse und ein inbruenstiges In Flames we trust!

Jester


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

Ein Jahr kein InFlames und dafür dann neues Album...

ok Deal würd ich sagen.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

*hust* find die auch ganz doll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Januar 2010)

/hochschieb

Einer der wenigen Threads, der ordentlich anhielt.
Hat Takti eigentlich schon hier drin gewüstet und der Band Inkompetenz vorgeworfen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> /hochschieb
> 
> Einer der wenigen Threads, der ordentlich anhielt.
> Hat Takti eigentlich schon hier drin gewüstet und der Band Inkompetenz vorgeworfen?


Auf jeder Seite im Schnitt mindestens 2 mal, wenn dus wissen willst^^.
Naja, ich finde IF net soo gut.
Steh halt auf so ne Art net...


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (20. Januar 2010)

Siehe weiter vorne, ganz am Anfang, Bloodletting.




Wie kann ein Thread nur so lange werden, wenn es höchstens die Hälfte der Alben der Bands bringt?


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Wie kann ein Thread nur so lange werden, wenn es höchstens die Hälfte der Alben der Bands bringt?



Dass Du deine Meinung immer als ultimativ und allgemeingeltend hinstellen musst ...


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (20. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dass Du deine Meinung immer als ultimativ und allgemeingeltend hinstellen musst ...






Wenn ich sage, dass Gras grün ist, sagst du dann auch, dass ich meine Meinung immer als allgemeingeltend hinstellen muss?


----------



## Bloodletting (20. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage, dass Gras grün ist, sagst du dann auch, dass ich meine Meinung immer als allgemeingeltend hinstellen muss?



Du bist es einfach nicht wert.
Deine ganze Argumentation besteht aus hohlem Blödsinn.

Ich setz dich jetzt auf Ignore.


----------



## Thoor (20. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Wenn ich sage, dass Gras grün ist, sagst du dann auch, dass ich meine Meinung immer als allgemeingeltend hinstellen muss?



Wenn ich sage das Gras ist grün und du sagst es ist Rot weil rote Farbe ausgelaufen ist und du behauptest alles Gras sei rot, ist deine Meinung dann korrekt?

In dem Sinne

/facepalm


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2010)

Ich fand das letzte Album leider  eine einzige Enttäuschung, hab ich hier aber vor ner Weile glaub ich schonmal gesagt. Was mich am meisten gestört hat war Anders' Gesang, den fand ich sehr, sehr eintönig und langweilig. An den Rest kann ich mich schon gar nicht mehr so richtig erinnern, da ich es wirklich nur 3 oder 4 mal gehört und dann nicht mehr angefasst habe :>

Hoffe dass das neue Album dann wieder besser wird - etwas in der Klasse von Clayman fänd ich nochmal richtig toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

:> ich kauf mir jetzt nach und nach alle In Flames alben und Clayman war das letzte was ich erstanden habe und ich muss sagen icH liebe es wirklich

ich geb jetzt jeden monat ca. 100 euro allein für musik CDs aus :O


----------



## Thoor (21. Januar 2010)

Ich find IF auch ganz unterhaltsam aber die Fans von solchen Hardcore Bands gehen so krass ab o.O da hab ich irgendwie immer angst >:


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich find IF auch ganz unterhaltsam aber die Fans von solchen Hardcore Bands gehen so krass ab o.O da hab ich irgendwie immer angst >:



ich glaub du verwechselst da was wir sind noch nett du musst dir mal die fans von Hatebreed geben die gehn ab^^


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2010)

In Flames ist musikalisch eigentlich noch recht harmlos, nennt sich nicht umsonst _Melodic_ Death Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vollidioten die Pogo mit Prügelei gleichsetzen gibt's aber leider überall. Wenn man so lange Haare hat wie ich ist aber auch normales schubsen schon recht schmerzhaft, weil die einfach überall hängen bleiben wenn man sie nicht grad unter's Shirt steckt :>


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

ich hasse diese typen die ständig die elenbogen hochnehmen beim moshen :<

gott sei dank fliegen die recht schnell raus.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Januar 2010)

nalcarya schrieb:


> In Flames ist musikalisch eigentlich noch recht harmlos, nennt sich nicht umsonst _Melodic_ Death Metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zauberwort: Dutt! xD (Schreibt man das so?^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Zauberwort: Dutt! xD (Schreibt man das so?^^)



ja und was soll ich machen?


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja und was soll ich machen?



Helm aufsetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Januar 2010)

Ich mag auch Hatebreed aber für mich ist das alles gleich krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pogen mag ich und auch mal bissl härter aber das was da abgeht... ne danke :< kein bock zertrümmert zu werden...


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Helm aufsetzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist die geilste idee des tages ohne scheiß Oo


----------



## nalcarya (22. Januar 2010)

Im Moshpit hält so ein Dutt vielleicht 2 Minuten würd ich jetzt behaupten. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich ekeine Ahnung habe wie man den richtig macht xD
Als Frau hilft es wenn man keine Lust drauf hat aber manchmal auch hilflos auszusehen... gibt fast immer jemanden der sich dann unauffällig zwischen einen und die Prügler stellt .)

Die Idee mit dem helm ist natürlich auch gut. Am besten gleich so nen schönen gelben Baustellenhelm ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

ha Nalcarya das mit dem 



> Als Frau hilft es wenn man keine Lust drauf hat aber manchmal auch hilflos auszusehen... gibt fast immer jemanden der sich dann unauffällig zwischen einen und die Prügler stellt .)



ham wa auf wacken wirklcih mal gemacht

bi mir in der nähe stand grad son mädel das mir grad mal bis kurz übern bauchnabel ging und alle anderen sind mehr oder weniger über sie hinweggefegt dann hab ich mit so nem kerl (dern cowboyhut turg Oo) einfach mal zwischen uns genommen und alle anderen einfach abgefangen. aber dann sind noch 2 oder 3 mädels dazugekommen und uns ham nochn paar kerle geholfen zum schluss hatten wir knapp 20 mädels in dem kreis und ca. 20-30 kerle standen im kreis eingehakt und wir hatten nen female-only-pit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das war bei Bullet for my Valentine *G*


----------



## Kaldreth (22. Januar 2010)

ach es geht doch nichts über eine schöne Wall of death 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yk0jY5_CwpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




spielt in Flames dieses Jahr noch in Deutschland? Hab sie letztes Jahr oder war es schon 2008 in Köln gesehen! Sehr gut!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

nope dieses jahr gar nciht weil se n neues album aufnehmen (inoffiziel ist ja der sänger sogar auf entzug :O )


----------



## Orksä1 (6. Februar 2010)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Also ein Jahr und dafür neuen Stoff ... das isn guter kompromiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



komiosch genau das selbe ahb ich mir auch gedacht kurz bevor ich dein comment gelesen hab der mix würd ma sowas von rocken
ich hätt gern eines der konzerte besucht auf der tour ende 2009 leider wohn ich da nirgens inner nähe 
naja dafür arch enemy gesehen die haben auch gerockt xD


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Februar 2010)

> JESPER STRÖMBLAD LEAVES IN FLAMES    [size="undefined"]Jesper Strömblad, guitarist in In Flames has decided to leave the band permanently. [/size]
> 
> _[size="undefined"]“I have decided it is best for me to leave In Flames and to quit the band permanently.
> [/size]_ _[size="undefined"] The last 17 years have been a blast, and I am proud to have been part of this great journey, with the most talented and amazing people anyone can wish to have the privilege to work with.
> ...



Quelle: Myspace

/afk schluchzen


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIiIIIIIIIIiN

das darf nicht wahr sein bitte nicht *cryÜ


----------



## Nawato (12. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BITTE IST DAS EIN SCHERZ !!!!!!! BIIIIIIIIIIITTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :/ Das darf nicht wahr sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (13. Februar 2010)

Naja sorry, aber mir haben schon die letzten 2-3 Alben nicht mehr so richtig gefallen. Klang viel zu viel gleich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darum wundert mich der Schritt nicht... IF sind imho halt schon lange nicht mehr auf ihrem musikalischen Höhepunkt.


----------



## Varghoud (14. Februar 2010)

Eine wirklich traurige Nachricht...immerhin war Jesper ja der eigentliche Gründer der Band und mitunter der virtuoseste Gitarrenspieler von IF...na, ich hoffe er überwindet seine Probleme und kehrt irgendwann dann doch zu In Flames zurück.


----------

